
Here's the thing with Wired - lutusp
Here&#x27;s the thing with Wired:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;ONOt88S.png<p>Fight Internet coercion -- boycott Wired. Don&#x27;t link to their articles, don&#x27;t visit their site, don&#x27;t accept their coercive behavior. <i>Ad blocking is not a crime, it&#x27;s a right.</i>
======
daveloyall
I don't ad-block, but I do null-route hosts that I don't enjoy receiving
traffic from.

Some hosts make my browser slow and don't contain content I care about. So
they are 0.0.0.0 according to my hosts file.

Wired somehow detects that I'm not talking to those hosts and punishes me as
show in that screen shot.

I don't like it.

Wired's own webservers are NOT null-routed, so they should serve ad content
from their own webservers if they want me to view it.

~~~
ArbitraryHobo

      they should serve ad content from their own webservers
    

I'd love for more sites to do that. Unanimated, non-tracking, same-domain ads
are the most acceptable.

------
jrnichols
Forbes went the same way, and same with Computerworld. They think that they're
being slick, but they've just lost readers instead.

